# iPad - one week to go :-D



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

One week from today the iPad will be in my hands and I can't wait       

Is there an easy way to move my ebook collection from my Kindle to the iPad? Do I have to go through moving all the books through the archive/download process?

If there is anything I can / should do this week while I wait I would be great to know


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

When you log into the Kindle app, your books from your Kindle should sync onto your iPad.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Your books will sync to the kindle app when you install it and open it - as long as you have wifi on or 3G. They will install in archives and you can download them as needed - again as long as wifi or 3G is connected.

You may want to visit iTunes and pick out some killer apps - there is a thread here some where. Have fun with your iPad and Merry Christmas!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Casse said:


> One week from today the iPad will be in my hands and I can't wait
> 
> Is there an easy way to move my ebook collection from my Kindle to the iPad? Do I have to go through moving all the books through the archive/download process?
> 
> If there is anything I can / should do this week while I wait I would be great to know


Ditto for me! I'm so excited! I've already shopped for a cover and it just arrived the other day. I have an iPod touch that I've been using so I will definitely use the apps I have on there, but need to go look for some more too! I only have to wait until Friday to get mine. Got to get all my work done before that so I can play all day!


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I will have mine on Saturday! It is being shipped to my mom's so I am bugging her about being there to sign for it or be sure and leave the pre-signed form on the front door! I shopped for cases on Friday, so they won't arrive until after Xmas. I bought two versions, a sleeve and a portfolio style. I didn't spend much so once I decided which one works best for me, I may look for a nicer version. Can't wait!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

They won't just automagically show up.  You'll have to go into your archive and download from there.

I would prepare iTunes with all the apps you want so that when you get the iPad and plug it in it will sync and be ready to go.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks guys  

It's kind of a bummer to have to go and reclick on download out of the archive file for all of these books again.... Hoped there was an easier way through Calibre or something. I like to have all books on my devices rather than using archive. Oh well no biggie  

I'll check out iTunes and see what apps I "need:   We have tons for the iTouch but it doesn't seem like many of those work on the iPad.


----------

